# NRW-CTF-Cup 2012



## asc09 (7. Februar 2012)

Termine: 

11.03.2012 - RSC Dinslaken 
07.04.2012 - RSV Grefrath 
06.05.2012 - Haardbiker 
27.05.2012 - ASC 09 Dortmund - Mountainbike 
24.06.2012 - Sturmvogel Essen 
02.09.2012 - DJK Adler Bottrop
15.09.2012 - RV Adler Lüttringhausen
21.10.2012 - Rad-Club Buer / Westerholt​
Infos:
www.nrw-ctf-cup.de​


----------



## md-hammer (10. Februar 2012)

Was ist denn mit Essen Steele ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (10. Februar 2012)

http://www.msv-steele11.homepage.eu/index.html

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## marcusge (11. März 2012)

Bin gerade aus Dinslaken zurück.
Schöne Strecke zum Auftakt, wenn auch ein bisschen Asphalt-lastig.
Dafür hat das Wetter super mitgespielt. 
Danke an die Orga. Strecke war gut ausgeschildert und die Verpflegung war auch OK.


----------



## Schwitte (11. März 2012)

Jepp, soeben auch wieder von der 72km-Runde zurück. 
Wetter und Verpflegung haben gepasst. Richtig, war viel Asphalt dabei, dafür hat der schön durchgeweichte Waldboden für das notwendigen "Körner fressen" gesorgt.

Danke an die Organisatoren, war alles perfekt!

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Horst68 (11. März 2012)

Für mich, als größtenteils 700*23C Fahrer, war das natürlich ne geile Runde. Ich mag es, wenn man nach Waldstücken mal wieder schön Kette rechts fahren kann. Besonders die KM am Kanal entlang. Auch die Pausenstation am alten Wasserwerk in Wesel hat mir gut gefallen. Da kam dann zu allem Überfluß auch noch die Sonne raus.

Für die nötige Selektion im Teilnehmerfeld hat dann der "Baumstamm des Schrecken" gesorgt:

http://rsc-niederrhein.de/showthread.php?285-CTF-Dinslaken-2012-am-11.-M%E4rz/page2

(Für das Video ein wenig nach unten scrollen).

Besten Dank an den Veranstalter. Ich komme im nächsten Jahr wieder. Nur kauft bitte mehr als einen Kasten Bier. Auf bleifrei steige ich da noch nicht um.


----------



## fleckinet (11. März 2012)

"Nur" die 46er gefahren, Kompliment an den ausrichtenden Verein, super Single Trails, gut ausgeschildert, zum Schluss etwas zu viel Asphalt, aber egal! Ich komme wieder!!!


----------



## 3radfahrer (12. März 2012)

Bin auch die lange wieder gefahren. Hatte am Ende mit An- und Abreise 98km aufm Tacho 

Sagt mal Bescheid, wenns die Bilder Online gibt. Ich wurde mehrfach geknipst 


P.S.: Ein Verpfleger sagte mir, dass 1100 Starte da waren. Das ist echt der Hammer!


----------



## asc09 (12. März 2012)

Annähernd 900 Teilnehmer bei Dinslakener CTF!

Auch in der vierten Auflage des Dinslakener Country-Touren-Fahren am vergangenen Sonntag konnte sich der Radsportclub Dinslaken über außerordentlich viele Teilnehmer freuen: Beinahe 900 Aktive fanden den Weg zum Gustav Heinemann Schulzentrum, um die drei unterschiedlich langen Strecken in Angriff zu nehmen.
Die Teilnehmer von knapp sieben bis über siebzig Jahren nahmen lange Anfahrten in Kauf und kamen dabei teilweise aus den benachbarten Niederlanden und sogar aus Frankfurt an den schönen Niederrhein, der sich auch vom Wetter her von seiner besten Seite zeigte.
Der Schnellste schaffte dabei die mit 70 Kilometer längste Runde in einer Zeit von nur zwei Stunden und 52 Minuten, wobei insgesamt nicht die Geschwindigkeit sondern der Spaß im Vordergrund stand.
Gewertet und mit einem Pokal geehrt wurden die teilnehmerstärksten Mannschaften: Der erste Platz ging an das Team vom RSC Niederrhein mit 30 Starterinnen und Startern. Der zweite Platz ging an Blau-Gelb Oberhausen mit 22 Teilnehmern, gefolgt von den Haldenbikern mit 18 Teilnehmern.
Weiterhin gab es wichtige Punkte für den NRW-CTF Cup zu holen, für den die CTF in Dinslaken den Auftakt bildete.


----------



## Nachaz (12. März 2012)

Ja, war herrlich! Bin die 77er gefahren (Schild übersehen, weil Landschaft so schön).

Geile Trails im Wald, genau die richtige Schwierigkeit f. XC - haben Spaß gemacht!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Junior97 (13. März 2012)

Bin die große runde gefahren.
Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht.

Hier die Fotos von meinem Vater.
https://picasaweb.google.com/105359902545352452120/Teil1?authkey=Gv1sRgCLjelpCDmYWVZQ

https://picasaweb.google.com/105359902545352452120/Teil2?authkey=Gv1sRgCPWmxNn50dHBjgE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcusge (13. März 2012)

Schöne Fotos!
Unsere Gruppe ist vollständig abgelichtet.
Danke dafür!


----------



## DFG (13. März 2012)

War ja quasi meine Feierabendrunde, daher nichts neues, aber gut zusammen gestellt. Und eine extra Portion Schlamm war auch dabei Genervt haben allerdings die Fit****er die sich auch auf engen Stellen an den langsamen oder Familien vorbei gezwängt haben, an statt mal einfach zu warten. Und zwei Deppen ohne Helm waren auch unterwegs.


----------



## BjöRRn (13. März 2012)

DFG schrieb:


> Genervt haben allerdings die _Fit****er_




...ich komm einfach nicht drauf


----------



## Tib (14. März 2012)

FitfucÆer ist eigentlich nie als Schimpfwort gedacht gewesen:



> ÂFitfucÆerÂ ist kein neues Schimpfwort, sondern die Bezeichnung eines Singlespeeders der sein Rad nicht nur aus ÂLebenseinstellungÂ fÃ¤hrt, sondern es sportlich fortbewegt. BegrÃ¼nder dieses Begriffs ist Marcel Hahn, ein Singlespeeder, der die Alpen bereits in LÃ¤ngs- und Querrichtung Ã¼berquert hat. Mit dem Singlespeeder versteht sich.



Zitat von Florian Eschenbach.

...vorletztes Jahr hatte ich beobachtet, wie ein gemÃ¼tlicher KÃ¼nstler sich immer mal wieder "versehentlich" genial dumm angestellt hatte und an solchen Stellen wegen scheinbarer technischer Defekte die 40 km/h Durchfahrt solcher Deppen wirkungsvoll abgebremst hatte. Hatte irgendwie was Mr. Bean mÃ¤Ãiges.  Die gefÃ¼hlt zwei Millionen Entschuldigungen, die Frage ob er gleich anschieben soll und ob der Begleitwagen gleich auch noch so angedonnert kommt, zaubern mir jetzt noch ein Grinsen in's Gesicht. 
Ich wÃ¼rd' die einfach nur ignorieren, die sind des Ãrgerns nicht wert...


----------



## DFG (14. März 2012)

Naja, wie man es nimmt.
Ich hätte auch schreiben können, durchgeknallte, übermotivierte vorwiegend ältere Herren, also mein Semester, verkleidet als Litfasssäulen auf der ersten CTF des Jahres, die das mit einem Rennen verwechselt haben. Fit****er ist da griffgiger


----------



## OneWheeler (14. August 2012)

Hallo Biker,

der 02.09.2012 rÃ¼ckt nÃ¤her und die Vorbereitungen fÃ¼r die 9.GlÃ¼ck Auf CTF laufen auf Hochturen.

Ctf Strecken 30km, 44km,69km
Start ist von 8:30-10:30 
Bottrop Birkenhanweg Zeche Haniel
Start:  von 8:30-9:30

StreckenplÃ¤ne:
http://www.gpsies.com/viewTracks.do...leId=ldvzpqvexuwjbzwv&fileId=drqclbnirqazieme

Die Touren fÃ¼hren euch Ã¼ber bis zu 12 Halden.
Startgeld CTF: 6â¬ Kinder bis 15frei
Startgeld Marathon: 10â¬
BDR Mitglieder zahlen 2â¬ weniger
Pfand fÃ¼r die RÃ¼ckennummer 3â¬

FÃ¼r die Serienfahrer werden wir einen eigenen Tisch haben.

GruÃ
Radler des Adler07 Bottrop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst68 (21. Oktober 2012)

Da ich mich ja im Sommerhalbjahr mehr auf 23 mm schmalen Reifen fortbewege, konnte ich außer der Starttour in Dinslaken nur die heutige Tour in Gelsenkirchen fahren. Besonders durch den tollen Fernblick von den Halden aus wurde dies eine sehr schöne Tour. Aber auch die Auf- und Abfahrten von Hoppenbruch-, Ringenberg- und Nordsternhalde waren schön gewählt. Im nächsten Jahr bin ich gerne wieder dabei. Hoffentlich bei genauso schönem Wetter wie heute.


----------

